# Mac Startup and Sleep Problems



## Timmyh3 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, so I have a Macbook running on 10.4.11 of OS X, it has a 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor, and a 1 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM. The problem just started about a week ago when I closed the lid to my computer. Whenever it goes in to sleep mode the laptop will just not wake up. When it does this I have to turn off the computer by holding down the power button. Then when I am starting it back up it either doesn't do anything or makes the disk drive noise and fan noise and doesn't start. OR it will start and go to the gray screen with the apple and do the little swirl thing and then shut off to a black screen. Additionally, if I reset it 3-10 times it will finally boot up and work perfectly normal. Everything runs great on it when it is on, it is just that fact that is seems to not want to start up. 

Please help me if you have any idea on what I can do!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Try resetting the SMC.


----------



## Timmyh3 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm it stills seem to not work even after resetting the SMC..I'm confused because the computer works perfectly fine when it is on.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like you have a hardware issue of some kind. It would be a good idea to take it into an Apple store and let them look at.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

May not work, but it's always worth a shot, and usually goes hand in hand with resetting the SMC, it resetting the PRAM, it usually clears out any ram, and startup options and whatnot, here's a kbase article: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379

Pretty simple, shut down the computer, when you turn it back on, hold down the apple key, the option key and the P and R keys you will then hear the normal startup chime, keep holding
When you hear the second startup chime you can let go


Also another thing to try is try starting the computer in safe mode, that one's pretty easy, as soon as you turn on the computer, hold down the shift key, and don't let go till you see the apple logo WITH the spinning gear, don't let go before that, once you're in safe mode, try closing the lid, and let it sit for an hour, or whatever... just reproduce the issue, if when you come back, and it starts up automatically, write it back here, because if it works in SM means you need to clear out a bunch of stuff


----------



## seantobin5 (Jun 2, 2008)

try to reset the PMU by pressing command+ option+P+R as soon as you press the power button. it will make the startup sound and after it does that, let go right away.


----------

